# Pork Loin steaks spoiled :-(



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

I decided this morning that I was going to have a pulled pork sandwich with a little BBQ sauce. Seen others try it and thought couldn't be that hard! All day I dreamt of the beautiful pork melting in my mouth. I bought some amazing BBQ sauce, and some wholemeal rolls. However got home, and realised the slow cooker had been 9hrs, on high! My beautiful pork is now more like the toughest chewing gum in the world, bastard!

Looks like dinner is now fish, veg and new potatoes.

I know I boiled the crap out of it, but there is always tomorrow, how long should I cook if for next time?

I want my pulled pork :-(. Might cry........


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Oven on 150c. Pork in a tray, scatter about a bit of white onion, an apple, and cover with bulmers cider. Cook for most of the day until it's falling apart. Whatever juice is left pour it in a saucepan and boil its nuts off till it's thick like syrup and dip your sarnie in it.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oven on 150c. Pork in a tray, scatter about a bit of white onion, an apple, and cover with bulmers cider. Cook for most of the day until it's falling apart. Whatever juice is left pour it in a saucepan and boil its nuts off till it's thick like syrup and dip your sarnie in it.


Another good way of roasting stuff is by cooking at a low temperature, say 90°C, but in any case below the boiling point of water (100°C). The reason is simple - meat dries out when it loses moisture. However if the water in the meat never gets to 100°C then there will be no moisture loss and hence the meat won't dry out, although it will cook.

The important thing is that you monitor the internal temperature of the meat with a precision meat thermometer. In the case of pork you need an internal temperature of 77°C. Cooking times for meat are a load of bollox - the correct way of ensuring proper cooking is only by gauging the internal temperature.

If you do cook meat in this way the only thing I would recommend is taking the meat out at the end of cooking, turning the oven to max and once really hot putting the meat back in for about 10 minutes to crisp the outside. By crisping the outside of the meat you add additional flavour by way of a reaction known as the Maillard reaction.


----------

